# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  TSA Cluster: How to keep it from doing anything?

## Piri

Hello everyone;

I am looking for someone who has experience with a HADR TSA setup.

I have a DB2 9.5 HADR setup which is controlled by a TSA cluster.
The primary server stands on one location,
the standby in another building.

Soon we will move the standby server to a new building.
That standby server will probably be down for a day or 2.
During that time, I would like to make sure that the TSA software does not do _anything_ to the primary server. (Not even if eg. the quorum server goes down.)

I have been looking around for a decent and simple answer to that question, but there are many manuals out there stating different things.

I saw that stopping the domain and putting the TSA-parameter CritRsrcProtMethod to a value of 5 or 7 will probably do the trick, but I am not sure if that does exactly what I hope it to do.

Can anyone please confirm if this is the way to do it?
And if someone knows about a good basic manual for TSA, I will be happy to hear it.

Many thanks in advance;
Carl

----------

